
Ask HN: Four talented data scientists with 3 months, what to do? - reggiepret
I have a chance to get 4 talented data scientists to work on a project for three months. But I don&#x27;t know what will generate a good enough amount of value. Any ideas? Also, getting datasets might also be an interesting problem.
======
macarthy12
An open source version of amazon glue,

Esp. the classifiers
[https://youtu.be/4N_ktE4NFIk?t=6m11s](https://youtu.be/4N_ktE4NFIk?t=6m11s)
and data extraction / schema heuristics

